# Further Confusion 2012 - September Newsletter



## frysco (Sep 9, 2011)

In this issue:
1. _Further Confusion_ Picnic and Campout
2. Calling potential panelists!
3. Convention book call out to artists and writers
4. Furry Market Place spaces still available
5. Next Staff Meeting



*1. Further Confusion Picnic and Camp-out*

Just as a reminder, the FC Camp-out is September 9th - 11th (this weekend!) at Anthony Chabot Regional Park Campground in the Oakland Hills. The cost is $5.00 per person per night, and $5.00 per vehicle per night.  Only those who register ahead of time will be allowed to camp.  Carpooling is also strongly encouraged since parking is very limited.  Likewise, campers must provide their own accommodations and food to the camp-out. The campsite we will be at is Lost Ridge.

All information, rules can be found at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2012/programming/camping

Our annual _Further Confusion_ picnic will also be held this weekend, at the traditional location of the Lake Chabot Regional park.
The picnic will be held on September 10th, starting at Noon, and running until 6 pm.  While there is a $5.00 fee to park inside the gates at Lake Chabot Park, admission to this event is completely free, and food and beverages will be provided!  However, feel free to bring your favorite picnic treats, games, and activities as well.  Fursuits are completely encouraged!  There will be a changing tent provided. We will be at the 'Turtle' site for the picnic.

Directions are as follows:

in Castro Valley on I-580 westbound, take the Strobridge Avenue exit.  Turn right on Strobridge, right on Castro Valley Boulevard, and left on Lake Chabot Road. The Lake Chabot Marina is about two miles ahead on the right. In Castro Valley on I-580 eastbound, exit at Redwood Road and go left, go left at Castro Valley Boulevard, right at Lake Chabot Road, and follow the directions above. From I-580 in San Leandro, exit at Fairmont Drive and go east (uphill). The marina entrance will be to the left at the bottom of the hill. (parking fee).  

For those interested in learning more about Lake Chabot Regional Park, check out the East Bay Regional Park's own website.  http://www.ebparks.org/parks/lake_chabot


*2. Calling potential panelists!*

Have you ever wanted to host your own species panel but, never had the chance to do so? Well your in luck because we have several panel openings that we need people to fill. Here is what they are:

- Fox panel
- Gryphon panel
- Raccoon panel
- Skunk panel
- Wolf panel
- Equine panel
- Kangaroo panel

If you are interested in hosting any of these, please contact us at programming_@_furtherconfusion.org.


*3. Convention book call out to artists and writers*

Once again _Further Confusion_ needs stories and artwork for our convention book.  Design and lay-out will begin soon, and the earlier you can send us work, the better. If you have any questions about submitting material, please check out the requirements and specifications on the convention Web site at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2012/policies/conbook

If you aren't an artist or writer yourself, tell your friends who are!

We are also considering relevant advertisements.


*4. Furry Market Place spaces still available*

While the Dealer Room is sold out, and the Waiting List is full, there's still some places left that you can purchase to sell your wares in. Head on over to the Furry Market Place page on the _Further Confusion_ website for all the details and restrictions.  If you want to speed the process up a little, and you know for sure you are coming to the convention, with or without having a space to sell things, then go pre-register first. Doing so will make the whole purchase of a space go a whole lot faster.

See the Furry Market Place page on our website for more details : http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2012/dealers/marketplace


*5. Next Staff Meeting*

Due to the FC Camp-out and Picnic the next there will be no meeting in September.

The next staff meeting will be October 15th, and we will have more details in our October newsletter.


-- 
_Further Confusion_
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/


----------

